# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ongewenst botgroei na operatie

## groentjeroze

Hallo,
Mijn moeder heeft een nieuwe heup gekregen. Ze bleef veel pijn houden en nu hebben ze gezien dat ze ongewenst botgroei heeft. Daar moet ze aan geopereerd worden. Graag wil ik weten of er mensen zijn die hier ervaring mee hebben. Hoe kan dit gebeuren en hoe gaat dit verder.
Hoor het graag als iemand iets weet
gr jolanda

----------


## Brittanie

Hoe gaat het nu met je moeder, hoe is nu voorkomen dat er weer botaangroei ontstaat?
Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!

----------

